# Hey Woodpecker!!!



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

It appears that the Vikings and Broncos are real close to each other at this point of the season. Any new smack talk from you?????

Cannot wait until AP runs over Lynch!!!!!


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

djleye said:


> Cannot wait until AP runs over Lynch!!!!!


Ain't gonna happen!! He'll probably juke the hell out of him, but he ain't going over the top!!!!!!!!!!! 
After that **** on Sunday, my smack done got smacked for a short time!!!
I'll regroup though!!!!! :beer:


----------



## malspeck (Nov 21, 2005)

How can the BRONCOS fans smack the Vikings fans when we haven't beat them in the last two meetings plus with Denver's run defense I wouldn't be surprised to see AP run down our throats. Main thing is to beat the Raiders, Chiefs and Chargers especially the Raiders! I'm not counting out the BRONCOS beating the Vikings but right now Cutler to Marshall or Scheffler is the only bright spot.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I never thought ANY Team would be running scared of the Purple this year..........Damn, that is some funny stuff!!!!! oke: :laugh:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Being the final game it will come down to who still has a chance at the playoffs and something to play for.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Oh, Oh Woodpecker..........Here comes the purple!!!!!!!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I guess Woodpecker and Malspek don't have too much to say this morning!!!!!!! :rollin:

Sorry Guys, didn't mean to rub it in................YES I DID!!!!!!! :lol:


----------



## malspeck (Nov 21, 2005)

Sorry dj! I haven't had the time to talk smack but man was I wrong. Denver lost to the Raiders and twice to the Chargers which hurts terribly.  You know what dj I was wrong about the Vikings and I'm eating my words and enjoying the *** kicking the Vikings are getting. Vikings will be sitting on their couch as will the BRONCOS, but it's fitting. So much for the smack talk! :lol:

Almost forgot GO REDSKINS! :beer:


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

Did the Vikes not get the memo that the game started at 3:00 and not 5:48? :-? Bye bye Troy Williamson and hello off-season. :eyeroll:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

That was a wierd game. I think you are right, goodbye TW, but, is TJack the man for next year??? I wish they would have had some recievers this year so we knew!!!!!


----------

